# Xbox 360 Giveaway (Racing Wheel and Two Games)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is a quick one...

If you would like to be entered for a New Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel and Two Games (Splinter CELL Double Agent and Project Gotham Racing 3)... all you have to do is tell us you want to be entered right here in this thread by midnight CST April 30, 2009. 




























There is nothing else to do other than claim the giveaway should you win. We will cover shipping in the CONUS.

We will have a drawing first of next month.

Good Luck!!!


----------

